# Improving Chinese tool holder



## Beez12 (Jun 17, 2021)

Just got my first haul off Ali Express, which included a bunch of Knockoff Korloy CCMT inserts, boring bar, and right and left turning tool holders. So far so good, the knockoff Korloy inserts work better than expected. The only piece that lacked quality is the boring bar. The insert does not seat flush in the tool holder (as pictured below). What is the best way to clean up these? Needle files, diamond stone?

I want to do this as “precisely” as possible without messing up the rake geometry.

Regardless for 50 dollars shipped I cannot complain.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 17, 2021)

Angle grinder

Try it before messing with it, if it works it works.


----------



## Beez12 (Jun 17, 2021)

LOL good advice


----------



## RobinHood (Jun 17, 2021)

Check for burrs. Remove them and it might seat properly. Folks report that some of the offshore tooling needs a bit of finishing.


----------



## PeterT (Jun 18, 2021)

Do you mean the corner of the milled pocket is radiused slightly & insert is bridging accross & therefore not fitting? If so, I recommend going in the corner with a Dremel & fine tip tool and relieve the corner out completely. The insert is supposed to be resting on its side flats in the pocket and the bottom surface which collectively give it support & proper angle. A radius / bridging is bad for multiple reasons. Incorrect tip geometry, clamping the screw risks stressing & cracking the insert, significantly less support because of edge contact vs surface contact. 

ps - you may actually find out the pocket sides themselves are are not bevelled to match the insert, just straight milled. Some offshore toolholders do it right & some.... skip this step.


----------

